# Stewart/Webster



## Core Lokt

Just leased a peice of land in Stewart near the Webser line. How has the deer hunting been in the past in these counties? From the looks of some TC pics from a neighboring property it looks like the deer can exceed the 200lb mark and cary some nice racks. Do any of you hunt in this area and if so how big of deer have you killed?


----------



## glh708

according to  which parts of the county you hunt,i have some nice ones on film.but got no dead ones to show it.. the  centerpoint area is where i am.lots of sign and limited daytime action.:


----------



## Core Lokt

It's N of Weston, there was plenty of sign when I looked at it 3 weeks ago. Heading back up Aug 1 to do some mowing and prepair to plant in Sept. I'm ready for some cooler weather and hunting season


----------



## glh708

alot of folks planting peanuts this year.that should stir them up a bit. my land is mostly open peanut and soybean fields. already more sign than last year. i'm fairly optimistic. good luck to you.


----------



## BRIAN1

Do You Guys Get A Lot Of Hog Damage. I Hunt A Buddy's Lease In Stewart County And He Has Hogs.


----------



## Core Lokt

BRIAN1 said:


> Do You Guys Get A Lot Of Hog Damage. I Hunt A Buddy's Lease In Stewart County And He Has Hogs.




From the sign there are a few hogs on the property but it doesn't seemto be to bad. A friend on the joining property killed a 290lb sow 2 weeks ago and he has a few on TC pics.


----------



## Core Lokt

Went ot the lease this past weekend and worked for 2 days, man was it HOT. Got into yellowjackets, ground hornets and Killed 2 hogs. Got a little rain Saturday evening but only enough to settle the dust.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Core Lokt

Is your leased property on the right past Weston going to Richland on 520 at the Webster-Stewart line-The property that has a tower stand with a half-moon on the door?


----------



## rex upshaw

Jim Ammons said:


> Core Lokt
> 
> Is your leased property on the right past Weston going to Richland on 520 at the Webster-Stewart line-The property that has a tower stand with a half-moon on the door?



i pass that stand on my way to terrell county.....too many sneaky cops on that stretch of road....especially near richland.


----------



## Core Lokt

Jim Ammons said:


> Core Lokt
> 
> Is your leased property on the right past Weston going to Richland on 520 at the Webster-Stewart line-The property that has a tower stand with a half-moon on the door?



No, it's on the West (left) side of 520 a few miles past Weston not directly off 520.





rex upshaw said:


> i pass that stand on my way to terrell county.....too many sneaky cops on that stretch of road....especially near richland.



I've been warned about them and I hear they hide off the road.


----------



## rex upshaw

Core Lokt said:


> I've been warned about them and I hear they hide off the road.




they especially like to hide just south of richland, when coming south just past the ricochet billboard and also just north, right in the median...even seen them hide out in an old abandoned barn a few times.


----------



## gbear36

I killed the one in my avatar two years ago in Webster Co. I hunt between Preston and Weston. We have a good club and have killed 4 very good bucks in the last three years. However, we have had the property 6 years, it just took a good three years to manage and get the results we were looking fror/...


----------



## Core Lokt

How much rain dropped during Fay in these areas?

Thanks


----------



## glh708

We Had6 Inches In Rain Gage    Rained Real Good Last Night.


----------



## Core Lokt

Thanks! I was told that it rained a few times last week up there too. I'm going up this weekend to plant.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Here You go!! This will help some. I use it to check Webster County.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv/?site_no=02350600&PARAmeter_cd=00045


----------



## jam

*Paradise*

Well what is goin on in this part of the country? Old Man will be arriving in Webster(aKa Paradise) sometime today or tomorrow and I am sure he will have a story of some sort to tell! We planted this Sat. 2 weeks ago and looking at the radar should have gotten some rain the following Tuesday, I sure hope so! Can't wait to spend my R&R in Paradise chasing what we call monsters just to let one of my boys kill the monster during Thanksgiving holidays!


----------



## Core Lokt

We planted last Sat and it did rain 3-4 times (a friend was up there) the week before I planted but only a drizzle on Sun when we left. Man did it feel good in the mornings and really all day, kind breezy and swirling wind. I didn't get to hunt but my uncle sat in a stand on Sat morning trying to kill a hog and saw a doe with 2 big yearlings. Saw lots of fresh tracks so the deer were moving.

Jam- What would you say is "the" time to catch the rut in these parts??? I've been told 2nd wekend through after Tgiving,  but my time is limited to travel. What week would you pick if you could only pick 1?

thanks


----------



## Jim Ammons

2-3 days each side of 11/18/2008-should be the peak time?


----------



## jam

Agree with what Old Man told you in the prev. post. I like the week before Thanksgiving and the week of Thanksgiving! These two weeks are hard to beat and in my not so professional opinion/prev. history, sometime during these two weeks things will peak! Need to be there then!


----------



## Core Lokt

Thanks jam and Jim! 

Jim let us know if any rain falls while you are up there. I looked at the forcast and there is only a few days next week with a 20% chance of rain. I sure would like to get some rain on those food plots.


----------



## Jim Ammons

*Webster*

No Rain-beginning to look rough-food plots need water now!!


----------



## Core Lokt

Prying for rain


----------



## Core Lokt

I see rain in the forcast I think, anyone in this area that can confirm this????


----------



## firemedic1982

Raining as we speak...will let you know the totals


----------



## jam

Appreciate the info, been worried for a couple weeks now with all the plots completed and no rain! I sure hope for at least half of a stand, that should provide fairly good plots for us. Give us any updates that you have. Old Man should be arriving at Paradise sometime this week to start another adventure! I am sure he will rub it in, but wait till the 18th and the middle one and myself will let him here about it! I bet we will have more secrets than he will.


----------



## firemedic1982

We have gotten at least 3 inches today alone and it is still raining, it has been a good steady rain and not heavy all the time. Hopefully it soaked into your plots instead of washing them away. Good luck!!!


----------



## jam

Thanks for the info, we are about 2 miles north of Parrott just accross the webster line. I sure hope we got some of that 3 inches. We are on the sandy side so it should not wash us away! Looking at the USGS in Preston there was only about .35 inches, kinda had me worried. Where did the 3 inches come at?


----------



## firemedic1982

I'm up around lumpkin about 15 miles north of your club.I'm sure that you got more than .35. We got .86 between dark and midnight last night ans it has rained all day today.


----------



## Core Lokt

Good Deal  and thanks for the report!! I'll miss the gun opener but I'll be there the following weekend fo sho.


----------



## jam

Thought Old Man would update but he hasn't, so I report what he told me yesterday. Our food plots were planted Sept. 12th and were not looking good at all. A very small amount of the grains had come up in the moist areas with none of the clover or alfalfa showing any signs of coming up. Appears we got 1/2 to 1 inch of rain Wed. through Fri. and as of Sunday afternoon it was still misting with all the plots popping the ground. He was surprised the stand of clover, alfalfa, and grains that we have. Hope every ones food patches will be the same way. Just hope we get some more rain soon! I think he is holding out on me and the boys, he has some kinda of secret and is not telling.


----------



## Core Lokt

Our plots were planted on Sept 20th. I got a report that our plots were not looking good at all as of Oct 9th, barely anything popping up at all. We left some seed at the camp and a friend planted again for us on Oct 11th. I figured it would happen like this but i didn't want to take a chance and the plots not turn out. On the 13th he looked at the plots and ALL of them were coming up good from the first planting so it looks like there will be plenty of seed in the ground for sure now due to the second planting.

Pnuts are still in the ground and the deer and hogs are hammering them as we speak! I'll be heading up on the 24th for a few days.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Core Lokt

I was worried about ours also. Son & I planted on Sept. 12th and it turned dry. Two weeks ago the plots looked pitiful. Got a decent rain on Wed and Thursday 10/8 and 9. Checked all food plots Sunday after a light morning drizzle  before I left  for N GA and all plots looked like a sea of green-beautiful coming out of the ground. I would expect your plots are looking just great.

Oops!! Just notice # 1 son posted a report also.


----------



## Core Lokt

Thanks Jim and they are looking good so I'm told. I ready!! Good luck to y'all.


----------



## Jim Ammons

*Shootum up connects in  Webster County*

Ok shootem up-Let's hear the tale of your opening morning.


----------



## jam

*Shootem up*

Opening Day 10-18-08

Well my pops is calling me shootem up. My daddy logged in so I could tell the story. I started opening day in my brothers tower, and I took a 125 yards shot and missed, so I shoot again and the doe was on the run; I missed again. My daddy gives me a beep on the radio to see what I was up to. He tells me to sit tight and keep hunting. I pull the old bleat out to give 3 bleats; two yearling does step out into the food patch. After shooting 2 more times I connect with both shots to bag both yearling does. Some people today have told me that I am just like my great-great uncle because he would shoot till he didn’t have any bullets left. This evening I decide to go to my pop’s tower and food patch in which 3 does came out to feed and after discussing with my daddy on the radio 3 times about where I could shoot or not. I finally told him that I could not stand it to see 3 does in the food patch. So I take 1 shot and connect with my 3rd deer of the day. Now this is my 2008 opening day story, in 2007 I went for antlers, today I went for meat for the freeze; I got even with my brother and pops by hunting in their stands. All jokes aside, thanks goes to my daddy and my pops for their hard work providing a place and the fine food plots for us to hunt. My pops probably has a secret, but my daddy and I have a couple in which before this season is over we may let my pops in on them so he can reap the benefits of them!


----------



## Jim Ammons

Like father-like grandfather-What can I say!


----------



## jam

Guess I need to get in this, my middle boy had a grand time hunting in paradise, he saw deer every outing this weekend and had success as you have read. Now as for as the deer, movement seems to have picked up by the appearance of deer and tracks. The rain Friday night really helped the food patches, things look a lot better than 2 weeks ago. The cooler weather was nice and helped the deer movement. Did not see much buck sign which I think it is early for the area. Old man as you said in previous post, this apple(middle son) fell right at the roots of the tree!


----------



## Core Lokt

Congrats to the young man on getting the table fair!! 

I wasn't abel to go to the property for the opener but my truck is heading north Friday early AM. I'll have my "old man" and Uncle in tow with me for the weekend 

Congrats again and good luck in the future.


----------



## Curtis

*Pretty good weekend*

Hunted Webster Co lease this weekend with my son and he scored his first deer on Sunday morning.  After seeing several does on Saturday that were too far off or that busted us while still hunting, he took a good bodied 3 pointer on Sunday morning.  I could not have been more proud, and he is the happiest kid in Georgia.
3 does taken by other members, lots of does and a couple of small bucks, but none of the big boys were seen.  Hope it happens soon.  Our buck numbers have been down over past couple of years, only taking the big guys, letting little ones walk, now we just have a bunch of little ones walking around!?
Great opening weekend, overall. Good weather, good friends, Georgia won and some deer were harvested.


----------



## Core Lokt

Congrats to you boy Curtis, and I'm sure you are a proud papa  Friday morning can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Core Lokt

Headn' up first thing in the morning  Looks like rain is in the forecast for tomorrow into the night. Sat morning should be good, I hope!


----------



## Core Lokt

Me, dad and my Uncle hunted all weekend seeing 23 deer (all doe and yearlings) and 21 hogs between the 3 of us. The rain stopped Friday evening around 6pm  and for the next 35 minutes I heard 7 gun shots. The deer were moving after the rain!! Dad killed two does, Uncle killed 1 doe and a 200lb hog and I shot a doe but couldn't find her due to rain and the thickest woods I have ever been in. The cyotes found her during the night and I killed one of them Sat morning.

It must have rained 3-5" up there Friday alone, weather was nice and cool and pretty cold on Sunday morning. Pnuts were turned up and laying in the field.


----------



## jam

Any reports out of Webster the last few days, curious to what the weather change has done to the movement!


----------



## Turk

Beautiful weather last few days...little to no movement. I only heard 3 or 4 shots all week up 'til today. Saw 5 and took a big doe this am. Didn't hear  a shot until 0930 (mine) several after that. I'm about two miles ne of ya'll, north side of Bear Creek.


----------



## jam

Thanks Turk, good info about the hunting, planning on getting some time in the woods in a few days. I will try and pass on the results. As usual we are still a little early for it to break loose. I expect things to pick up around the 12th and be wild until the 30th. Just got to be there!


----------



## Curtis

We saw a couple of doe / yearling pairs on Saturday, Nothing on Sunday morning.  Couple of does and small bucks last night.  So far this season we are just taking does, the only buck was my son's 3 pointer (first deer).  We have yet to see a buck of any size or quality.
I am thinking we may have a lter rut this year than in the past, although with this early cooler temperatures, I would ave thought it would be early.  Plenty of food in the woods, I think they are just staying put.
Curtis


----------



## jam

Spent three days in paradise, things are slow! Did not see many deer at all, cameras are indicating the deer are moving from 9 pm till 5 am. Good buck movement during these hours. Sure hope they change their patterns of movement to the day time. Left old man to defend for himself, will return Tuesday for the remainder of November. I plan on getting down to business then!


----------



## Researcher31726

Mr. Jim and jam,
Been enjoying your posts! Glad you've gotten down to paradise again!
Sue


----------



## Core Lokt

Headn' up on the 17th through the 20th. Goo luck to y'all


----------



## Jim Ammons

Core Lokt-update for you.

Patience and persistence pays off. Got this one at Paradise yesterday morning at 7:05 AM. Weighed 200 pounds on the hoof. This is the best yet from Paradise on this sandy land where we hunt. Minerals and food plots are finally paying off after 5 years. It gets expensive but it certainly has helped the herd. I am seeing more bucks of different sizes and less does this year. This ratio makes for good buck competition. I still think 11/15-17/2008 is going to be prime.  Look out Shootem-up!!!


----------



## gunner

*Buck!*

Nice Buck!! Congrats on a good hunt.


----------



## jam

Before I get started I should go head and tell you that I am Shootem-upWell my pops (Jim Ammons SR) has killed one of the good bucks at paradise.  He said in the previous message that is the best deer from paradise. I got news for you my deer was the FIRST TRUE 10 point in paradise. Well on open day I decide to go to my stand where I shot my 10 point last year. When I got there I found can drinks, candy wrappers, cough drops wrappers every where. So I knew my pops has been there during the black powder week end. So I knew that he couldn’t have seen anything for all the noise he made eating. He thinks he is silk but we caught on very quickly, he was trying to get a jump on the big boy while me and my dad was at our home town. Well I am glad that he got a good deer. With all the jokes aside, I am glad to be able to go for a weekend and hunt, relax, be with people I love. I give a lot of thanks to my dad and my pops for creating a great hunting area for my family and me. Every year we compete with each other to kill the big boy. Well he may have got the first buck BUT IT'S NOT OVER TILL THE FAT LADY SINGS!!!!  Well I guess it may not be my turn to shoot the big boy this year doesn’t mean I can’t try! I know whose turn it is this year my dad, Jim Ammons, because he done a lot for our family to have a spot to hunt.  I am not saying that he does everything but he does a good part. It has been many years since he got a really nice buck. He said that he whether watch them instead of shoot them because you can learn a lot about them by watching them. Well this year I might have to listen to him to have a chance to shoot the big boy.  Maybe since it is my birthday this weekend I might be able to shoot a good buck!!!!  Well my dad and I don’t tell my pops EVERYTHING. We got a few things up our sleeve. I was going to tell him but I can  show him better then I tell him!!! I will head out for paradise Saturday at 2 a.m. They better get what they going to get done before I get there!! There been a little change of plans I be heading out Friday after school.
        Shootem-up


----------



## Core Lokt

Fine buck there Mr Jim  I'm headn' up on the 17th for about 4 days and can't wait. Per the forecast it's going to be nice too  Stay at it and get another one.

Good luck to all of y'all!!


----------



## Core Lokt

Dad and Uncle went up last Friday and they killed a hog a peice and dad killed a 4yr old buck that had a messed up set of horns. The buck was in full rut but was the only one seen.

I'm headn' up tomorrow morning through Thursday and can't wait!!!!


----------



## Curtis

This should be a good weekend and next week.  Hopefully, this cold weather will do the trick, we've taken more does so far this year than all of last year all we have seen has been small bucks.  Sure would be nice to take a couple of big ones.
Of course the neighbors have been banging the small bucks pretty good the last couple of years so we don't really know if any big boys are still around!  Keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## Jim Ammons

*Webster update*

Get ready-bucks and does have gone crazy today. Peak is on its way and if it gets down to 24 degrees Saturday look out.

Note from jam: Like I said in earlier post, this week and next is the best for our area! Had a close friend hunting with us today and he had five bucks chasing at his stand this morning! Get in the woods because it is on!


----------



## Core Lokt

Just got back from the camp in Stewart, boys it was hard to leave  First of all I would like to give a big thanks to Jim and jam for recomending the time frame to go and Nov 18th being the day.

I took a friend of mine up with me that has taken me hunting several times on his property and I finally have a place where I can return the same. WE arrived on Monday in time to hunt the afternoon and saw a few does. When we woke up Tuesday morning is was 23* with a stiff WNW wind and of we went. At 6:50 I see a deer trotting through a gap heading toward the food plot so I get ready to take a look. The deer entered the plot and I could make out a rack and the deer stopped, I squezzed the trigger just as he spun around to chase a doe that I didn't see and totally missed. I saw the deer 15 min later chaseing 2 does with no shot.

***NOV 18TH***That afternoonI told my friend to go and sit in the stand I was in and I went to another. I'm overlooking a picked pnut field and at 4:55 I saw an enormous buck at the edge looking around and off he went before I could get the gun on him. 15 min later I here my friend shoot and it turned out to be the same deer that was about 4 min behind a doe. I went to him after dark and he said that he had shot at a 150" buck but wasn't sure if he had hit him but he did. we trailed blood 150yds down into a creek bottom and another 100yds in the creek and decided to come back the next day during light.


***NOV 19TH***The next morning friend is sitting in the same stand and at 8:38 I here the first shot followed by two more about 30 seconds apart knowing that he isn't going to shoot a doe because the bucks were chasing so I figgured it was a buck. Got to him around 10:00 to see that he had killed an 18" inside 8pt with good mass and tine lenght and each side was identical to the other   He was about 15 seconds behind a doe as well.



We looked for the first buck for 2hrs finding lots of blood but the deer crossed so many creeks we finally lost the blood and didn't recover the deer  but I did find an 14" 7pt floating in the creek that someone put a bad neck shot on and didn't find. The deer wasn't rooten but had been in the water long enough for the water to stain his left antler that was in the water.


I will post pics as soon as they are sent to me.



The chasing is on so get in the woods if you can, I hope to be going back next Thur of Fri.


Finally got the pics







You can see the box stand on the ground over his right shoulder way in the background.


----------



## jam

Well, the chasing has been unreal the last 5 days in paradise. I met the wife in Tifton last night and picked up Shootem-up to give him an opportunity at the chasing. Old man and myself convinced him to hunt a certain stand and at 7:42 he managed to bag another 10 point, it took 2 shots but he does not have the nickname for no reason. The 10 is really non typical with 6 on one side and 4 on the other, wish he would have had a little more spread. Get in the woods things are getting hot, I am in hot pursuit of my paradise monster!


----------



## Core Lokt

Way to go Shoot'm up


----------



## Highintheshoulder

*rain*

went up to the camp on Thanksgiving nite, and was woke up to rain on Friday morning. went to the stand for about 2 hours and was soaked. it rained all day friday and that nite as well. got up Sat. am to high winds and rain. poured 1 1/2" out of the rain gauge at 11am headed home.


----------



## jam

Just arrived home from paradise, I spent 18 days hunting along with R&R. Enjoyed every minute of it even though the last 2 days was full of rain. Deer movement has slowed compared to the week before. As far as what I can report, the rut was stronger this year than in the past, the peak was between the 18th and the 22nd. Our neighbors bagged a real nice 8 point yesterday chasing a doe.  Should be some more activity close to Christmas but I have to report back to work for now, hope to get some more time in paradise late December.


----------



## jaysoneverett

I've seen several good kills this year. 

I've been watching 4 does and a buck come through my yard every evening.


----------



## Core Lokt

Got a report that the deer movement is slow now but a horse of a 10pt was caught on a camera at 6:05am last Thursday. Hope to get back up by the end of the month.


----------



## gbear36

huntin is slow right now.. The weather has been hot but a cold front came in this morning.. Maybe it will get 2nd rut kicked off!!


----------



## Core Lokt

3 hunters hunted from 12/26-12/28 and only 1 doe was seen and no hogs. Need some COLD weather!!


----------



## Jim Ammons

Paradise is dead-dead-dead!!! 38 degrees predicted for 12/30/2008-I think I will just sleep in and go sit about Ten AM and see what happens. Even Shoot-em up is crying!!!


----------



## Core Lokt

4 hunters hunted Jan 1- 4 and only saw 2 hogs (at dark) and one hunter jumped 7 does going to the stand and that is it. It rained around 5am a couple of mornings and fresh tracks would be every where but no deer seen.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Hunted 12/26/08 - 1/03/09 and never saw the first deer from the stand. Feeding late at night and not moving during daylight hours.


----------



## Jim Ammons

*Happy Season Ending*

Loaded up and left FDR hunt 1/14/09 for Paradise in time to hunt one of my afternoon honey holes. I needed one more doe for the freezer. 5:50 PM fat doe walks in food plot 125 yards away. Boom, she runs off behind some bushes, sit five minutes and out walks a nice 4 pointer-let him walk for next year. Yep, I have to mess up at least once or twice each season. Getting late and I could not find the doe. Hunted this morning until 8:30-let another nice 4 point walk for next year. Spent 2 hours looking for yesterday's doe-tracked her over a hundred yards-no blood, hair or the wolf sign. One more chance for a late season doe this afternoon. Climbed into stand 4:25 PM at my other afternoon honey hole. All is quite except for distant crows raising a ruckus. Slight wind and about 40 degrees. At 6 PM I catch movement coming into food plot. Yearling doe and she keeps looking back-hold off dropping the hammer and finally another yearling doe walks out and keeps looking back-looking good-mama walks out and crosses to middle of food plot. Boom, she runs, get down and go to tracking no blood-I know I hit her cause I head the bullet thump.  Too dark to see what I want so back out until AM. Found the right track this AM and new from the way she was running that she was hit. Found her about 6 yards in the woods off an old trail-back truck up to her and loaded. She weighed 110 pounds. Meat is now in the cooler. Sorry no pics. left camera in N GA.  Happy season ending-it's been good!


----------



## Core Lokt

Getting that time of the yr again!!! Will be headn' up soon to do some mowing and stand repair.


----------



## southernman13

*Webster Co.*

Just joined the forum. I'm familiar with all of the areas yall are huntin. I've hunted off 280 where the lanahassee crosses since 89' I camp on CR1 (Addys dairy Rd) and own some land on Magnolia Springs Rd (Plains, Sumter co.) Have killed some nice bucks through the years and seen many nicer ones taken as well. I'm gona try and add a pic of last years buck. My buddy has a lease off 41 just south of the Kinchafoonee, hunted there as well, would like to meet up with yall this year, maybe at moms kitchen sometime, anyway good luck this year. Well never mind the pic for now I cant figure it out yet, sorry


----------



## Jim Ammons

In the stand in Webster County at 6:40 AM. Watched daylight approach on the dawning of a new bow season. Three hours later nothing seen. Dry-need rain on food plots. Might try heavy used trail to a peanut field later this afternoon. Y'all kill em!!


----------



## jbandito

*The rut in webster*

One week before thanksgiving-one week after


----------



## jam

Any news out of Webster! How about any information on the rain. Sure need some in the SW corner!


----------



## Core Lokt

I'm in the SE corner of Stewart (off of CR84) and was up there 3 weeks ago and prior to that it hadn't rained in a while. I drove on roads that i couldn't last yr due to being to wet and under water. Looks like this yr we will be hunting without food plots. They guy that did them for us last yr won't do them this yr??? I have a small tractor with a 4' bush hog that I hope I can get up there to at least mow but I'm not sure.


----------



## Core Lokt

I was told last week that the first scrapes of the yr were found. It's getting closer boys!!!


----------



## Core Lokt

How bout it Mr Jim and Jam?!?!

Did y'all hunt opening weekend? Dad, cusin and uncle hunted is Stewart. Cusin killed a big doe, uncle didn't see a deer and dad saw a total of 13 in 3 hunts (missed a doe twice ) from the same stand and one was a big buck with no shot.


----------



## Jim Ammons

I got a big nanny opening morning of ML. I was in N Ga for gun opener. Jam & friend are in Webster as I write hunting today and I will get a report at lunch or tonight. I am leaving tomorrow AM for several days of quite time in the woods in Webster. I  will update later.

UPDATE

Jam got a long nose swamp donkey this morning. I will let him fill you in on deer movement.


----------



## gbear36

Deer movement in Webster has been good up until this point. Ben seeing lots of does and some bucks. Watched a good 8pt Sat morning, almost a shooter. Another hunter on our lease watched two good bucks feed together Sun morning. Hogs are moving too.


----------



## Core Lokt

Good deal for both of you!! Looks like i won't make it up until Nov 6th. Looking forward to the reports and good luck!


----------



## Core Lokt

Heading up Friday at noon for the weekend and then will be going back the 17-22. Any luck in Webster so far?


----------



## Jim Ammons

Movement has been very slow-I think due to full moon they are playing at night. Seeing does the last couple of days. 205 pound-8 Pt. killed at Paradise at 6:55 AM this morning. Probably 10-14 days before rut gets here in full swing.


----------



## Core Lokt

Thanks for the report Mr. Jim!! Sounds like my trip up the week of the 18th may be a good one.


----------



## Curtis

Jim,
Nice deer.  That looks a lot like the buck you bagged on 11/11 last year - picture on top of this page.  I wonder if you are taking out a family line of some pretty good bucks.  Great deer, way to go.  heading down tomorrow with two sons for a much anticipated weekend.  Would love to see this guys brother!
Curtis


----------



## Turk

Jim: It's been slow 'cross the creek too. Was that your "double tap" this morning? Only shots I heard. Been hunting since Tues. w/ a total of nine deer seen. Three does taken today. Movement seemed to p/u some this evening, hopefully the waning moon and cooler weather will pump things up.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Yep! Got him perfect with first shot-knew I hit hit but he wanted to run. Shot and missed in front of him on the second-plowed up the dog fennel after about 25 yards. Son said sounded like automatic instead of bolt action. What was all the shooting around 5:45-6:15 Pm yesterday?


----------



## Core Lokt

Had a small buck chasing a doe Fri evening all over the plot, we all saw does and small bucks. I found 10 fresh scrapes. I heard lots of shooting every hunt in all directions from where I was. I hope the cold weather comes on in. Heading back up on the 17th for 4-6 days.


----------



## Core Lokt

Big 8 killed trailing a doe this weekend up at our place. Heading up tomorrow at noon until Sunday!!


----------



## Core Lokt

3 of us hunted from Tuesday evening until Sat morning. Between all of us we saw about 37 deer and only 3 were bucks, 1 6pt at the gate, 1 6pt in a plot and one big 7 that dad killed crossing a small field at 5:00pm. All of the bucks were by themselves. Seems like the week before it was going strong and tapered off when we arrived.


----------



## Curtis

Seems to have dropped off.  A few deer have been seen between noon and 3pm and that's it.  This season started off strong, but now we are not seeing much of anything.  However, saw several fresh rubs this weekend and a few scrapes.  Hopefully this week will be the trick, cold nights and cool days. Overall a less tan average season this year.  Healthy good size deer have been killed, but we are about half of normal on our doe harvest and a little under our buck harvest.  Oh well, could be at work, I guess.


----------



## Core Lokt

Anybody been hunting? I haven't had a chance to get up there in a few weeks. I hope to in the next week or so and I hope there is still a little chasing going on. It wasn't happening the week of Nov 18th.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Down this past week-end. Deer moving real early-middle of day-and just before dark.  Saw 2-3 bucks chasing a doe one morning around 9:45 AM. Rut was not strong as I expected around 18-20th of November  and I may have missed a couple days that was during the prime. Should be some good hunting around 15-20th of December. Gonna try for a couple of does after Christmas. Good hunting!


----------



## Curtis

Slow.  A couple of does seen early in mornings.  That's been it.  Likely hit or miss from here to the end of season. Good luck and stay warm.


----------



## satman32935

lots of deer in that area, our club is just a lil west of there by lumpkin. just across the road from providence canyons state park.loads of deer, hogs and turkey. we kill 200+ lb deer every year.


----------



## Core Lokt

Dad and Uncle hunted this past weekend, They both killed a pig each and no deer. Seen some does and a spike chasing a doe.


----------



## Core Lokt

Headed back up one more time Fri-Mon. Suppose to be cold too. Anyone seeing any activity in this area still?


----------



## Curtis

Nothing much happening in our corner of Webster.  Several of us hunted over the last week at our lease.  Only one deer seen over 4 days. Luckily it was a nice buck and was harvested.  Did get in some doves, however.  They were picking out the last bits from the peanut fields.  We would have been better off sticking to the dove hunting.  Good luck.


----------



## Jim Ammons

Got a 110 lb. doe Christmas afternoon late. Believe it or not she was not pregnant and was in real good shape. Deer are moving but it is slow.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22

I stay in georgetown and the deer on my familys property gets really big.ther are big 160 pound+ deer that live about 100 yards from my house.i got a bow and will try to get a big buck that roams around.


----------



## Core Lokt

Out of 6 sits I saw 3 coons, 2 bobcats and a button buck. Dad saw one deer just at dark and couldn't tell what it was and that was all. Uncle killed 1 doe and cousine killed 2 does. None of the deer were seen before 10:00am. Looks like that was my last hunt up there for the season too. Good luck to the rest of you that can go.


----------

